# Springfield Ultra Compact



## shakermach (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anyone had any expierience with the Ultra Compact? I am thinking of purchasing one and would like to know the pros and cons, likes or dislikes of this handgun. Thanks in advance.


----------



## good2go (Nov 26, 2007)

I looked at them the day I bought my Ultra Carry II, much heavier than the Kimber [all steel]
couple a bucks cheaper but IIRC made in Brasil not that there's anything wrong with that I 
was lookin fer somethin light for CC.


----------

